

Fujitsu Develops World's First Cloud Platform to Leverage Big Data - CurtHagenlocher
http://www.fujitsu.com/global/news/pr/archives/month/2011/20110830-01.html

======
CurtHagenlocher
Alas, it's woefully short on any real technical detail.

